# Vulgar habits



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't mean to be uncharitable, but I'd like to compare notes about those rather vulgar habits that drive you mad. Of course I'm speaking about habits practised by *other* people...not oneself. 

Perhaps it's because I work at a university and so encounter an inordinate number of young people, but it seems that every one of them, particularly young women, shuffle their feet rather than actually walking. When did this become fashionable? I suppose one could analyse the habit to determine the underlying sociological motive/function of the habit, but it mostly just annoys me. Not to distraction, but I can't figure out why something so basic as picking up one's feet appears to be beyond so many kids.

Yes, I'm aware I sound like an old crank, but this habit really does mystify me. How much effort can it take?

Any other habits out there that you're finding odd?


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Old crankiness is a vulgar habit that I find rather bothersome.


----------



## BostonScott (Sep 2, 2005)

gum chewing.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

poor speling

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Something that I find annoying is spitting in public. It seems that so many people (males) seem to spit. I was at an outdoor cafe the other day adjacent to 4 young guys. 

Seemed they could not resist spitting in the tree well beside their table. Perhaps its due to many baseball players seen spitting in the dugout. 

If one uses snuff or chew (which is fine with me), please use a cup and
use it discreetly.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Regular snotty sniffy/hockling. Whatever form of public transport I take, I seem to be within earshot of someone who does this every 20 seconds or so. It's always, always a male.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

The hocking drives me nuts. In addition to it always being a male, it is usually an immigrant from a particular country.

Also, chewing with ones mouth open. 

CT


----------



## richb (Oct 2, 2005)

bumper stickers with foul language irritate me


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I hate the smell of perfume, in a gym
25 years in the military, my feelings are that a gym should smell of sweat.
Period.
I get turned of immensely, with women, who do this.
It is more a pick up place than anything.
Go to a pub, instead is my feeling.
I am serious about my workouts, so probably a lot different than most of ya.
I do stare though, especially at the young women, shuffling their feet!

Nice day and weekend my friends

Jimmy


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

The hissing, tinkling and drumming that comes from walkmen and ipods - particularly on public transport.


----------



## DINO (Jan 19, 2006)

Interesting response, perhaps a bit uncalled for, but I see the point. In Mr. Bertie's defense, he did not wish to call a cease-fire to the shuffle, but rather mentioned it as something of a peeve. 

Vulgar is defined as crude indecency and I don't think many would find a shuffle, be it passive aggressive or other, as vulgar. 

Being in my 30s, I don't think I qualify as old just yet, nor does having peccadilloes make me a crank. Teens and young adults can be cited as the biggest culprits in judging the actions of others from their taste in clothes, music, down to the sway in one's gait. 

With respect to the shuffle, Mr. Bertie, I don't think you can find relief from annoyance without some analysis. However, you may be out here simply seeking identification.

Personally, I had the misfortune of being incarcerated for a number of months in my early twenties as well as a few more extended stays in juvenile detenion facilities, during my misspent youth. 

In prison, how one walks makes a statement. The wide swinging arms were usually a way of defining yourself as a "touch off" guy, which means, if you touch this dude, he'll "go off." The more secure among the mates walked far more deliberately. The dons inside the walls seemed to stride painfully slow and took a page out of Prince Charles playbook, often walking with their hands behind their backs, in some sublte display of invulnerability. 

In my old neighborhood there was a guy called, "Johnny Shuffles," and he was well beyond college age. His shuffle was later diagnosed as Parkinson's syndmrome. Down in Greenwich Village, the now famous Vinny "the chin" Gigante made audible scrapes along the pavement, in an effort to assert his mental illness to the courts. His fondness for slippers helped the cause as well. 

Given the popularity of flip flops and shoes without backs, the shuffle may come as no surprise. Add to this, the sociological underpinnings i.e. a passive yet active form of rebellion, a perfect storm may have brewed around the quad. Appearing unrushed, is a sure sign of coolness and given the insecurity of many youth, it makes sense. Athletes, particularly basketball players, have long favored the front foot trot/shuffle when their name is announced in the starting line-up. If you watch any aspiring hipster in New York cross the street in between the green, you're likely to see this in action. 

I, personally think we can chalk this one up to overexposure as the result of your work setting. If you are sensitive to how people perambulate, I hope you steer clear of prison, or jail for that matter. I didn't get into detail, but there are as many walks as there are inmates since it is tough to declare your individuality, among other things, in county blues or an orange jumpsuit.

Still, despite the potential annoyance such things can cause, we can also salute the sachaying women who inspired such lines as, "say baby, can I get some fries with that shake?" Or perhaps we can focus on the symphonic sound of stilettos clicking a hardwood floor as some looker ambles your way.

Dino in NYC


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

People who constantly have to touch you when they talk to you.

(Beautiful women certainly an exception.)[:I]


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> The hocking drives me nuts. In addition to it always being a male, it is usually an immigrant from a particular country.


Whoa! CT, you'll have your reasons for saying that, but I'd just like to make it clear that in my experience in multi-multicultural London, hockling respects no ethnic, national or socio-economic boundaries.

In short, every b***er does it, and it drives me mad, whoever does it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Swearing. Brainless, unrelenting swearing. 

Swearing at the gorcery store. Swearing while in line. Swearing at harried shop clerks or underpaid reporters.

Using the f word for emphasis. "That was effing awesome!" (As opposed to just regular old awesome, which really should be enough in itself, but that's another battle.)

Pfui.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My experience in the greater Washington, DC area is pretty much the same.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Talking on cell phones everywhere and particuarly loud conversations.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Ugh. Yes. I recently saw this on the CTA here in Chicago. Kid spitting but (and I'm not sure this made it any better) into a half-finished bottle of Coke, then wiping his mouth with the back of his hand.

Maybe TB?



> quote:_Originally posted by amemovox_
> 
> Something that I find annoying is spitting in public. It seems that so many people (males) seem to spit. I was at an outdoor cafe the other day adjacent to 4 young guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree particularly with the observations on vulgar behavior on public transportation, as I spend at least two hours a day commuting in Tokyo. The biggest annoyance for me is bad breath. Breath mints are a rather effortless common courtesy, whether you think you need them or not. This is the rule I follow.

I also find the odor of cigarettes extremely offensive, which is not to say I dislike smokers as people.

Chewing gum always looks vulgar to me, particularly open-mouthed, smacking gum chewing.

I'm also with Mr. Kabbaz about poor spelling. 
Apropos of which, The OED lists 13 spellings of the word "curmugeon," which somehow seems fitting. It's easy to imagine that each curmugeon insists obstinately on his favored spelling.

God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DINO_
> 
> Given the popularity of flip flops and shoes without backs, the shuffle may come as no surprise.
> 
> Dino in NYC


My wife (not young) wears backless clogs.
It's a mystery to me how they stay on.
I'd say your right on the money with that one,Dino.

m kielty


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Any telemarketer. I suppose this does not qualify as a habit, but it's certainly vulgar!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I once worked with a man who had a nervous breakdown. He would use the part of his eyeglass frame that goes over the ear to dig out ear wax, and then he would eat it.


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> Don't mean to be uncharitable, but I'd like to compare notes about those rather vulgar habits that drive you mad. Of course I'm speaking about habits practised by *other* people...not oneself.
> 
> ...


On an airplane:

Reclining your seat when you're sitting in front of me.

Talking on a cell phone in the one place on earth where it isn't allowed.

Lowering your tray table fifteen minutes before the drink cart comes by.

Lurching up into the aisle and getting your overhead things the moment the plane comes to a stop, even though you know you'll just be standing there for ten minutes.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> I once worked with a man who had a nervous breakdown. He would use the part of his eyeglass frame that goes over the ear to dig out ear wax, and then he would eat it.


I don't get sick easily since I work in an ER ... but this would come real close. Ugh.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:but this would come real close. Ugh.


 Yes ... eating that which comes *from* the human body is ... vulgar.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

Multi-colored hair. Shaved heads festooned with tatooes. Tongue, lip and other (unmentionable) piercings. Swastika tatooes. Holey jeans hanging off people's butts. Flip flops. Cell phones going off in churches, restaurants and hospitals. Headphones on people's heads in public places. Baseball caps worn backwards, anywhere or anytime (except when used by a catcher during a baseball game). Baseball hats on people's heads while indoors and talking to people they don't even know. Portable videogame playing in public. Rap music of any kind, anywhere. Urine sprayed on toilet seats. Loud, rude and obnoxious people opening their mouths in public. Telemarketers who are working. Spammers who breathe. 

Kind of makes me think of moving to the Alaskan wilderness.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

poor gramma. real*ly* close.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by eromlignod_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED!


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

What does it matter if someone else lowers his tray table?



> quote:_Originally posted by eromlignod_
> Lowering your tray table fifteen minutes before the drink cart comes by.


----------



## rubicon (May 22, 2004)

Loud cellphone discussions about personal matters in any public place. I really don't care whether some stranger's mamma didn't love her. 

There is talk about wiring up the New York City subway to permit cellphones to work. This will ruin one of the most glorious features of New York City life --- the dead silent morning commute. When that happens I shall have to consider getting the cabin next to Benedictusoblatus in Alaska.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by rubicon_
> I shall have to consider getting the cabin next to Benedictusoblatus in Alaska.


Sort of like the Unibomber, only better groomed?


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. No typewriter.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm... which train do you take that is "dead silent?"

The train itself makes noise even when people aren't conversing and begging for money.



> quote:_Originally posted by rubicon_
> 
> Loud cellphone discussions about personal matters in any public place. I really don't care whether some stranger's mamma didn't love her.
> 
> There is talk about wiring up the New York City subway to permit cellphones to work. This will ruin one of the most glorious features of New York City life --- the dead silent morning commute. When that happens I shall have to consider getting the cabin next to Benedictusoblatus in Alaska.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Loud conversations on cell phones are annoying, but more than a few times I've witnessed sanctimonious people who loudly scold others for conversing on cell phones at reasonable volume. At times, taking or making a call on public transportation is, unfortunately, necessary. Complaining about it loudly as if to enlist the support of others is the worse offense.

Musical ringtones are another thing I find extremely annoying. Switching my phone to silent mode before leaving the house is a veritable ritual.

God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> I'm also with Mr. Kabbaz about poor spelling.
> Apropos of which, The OED lists 13 spellings of the word "curmugeon," which somehow seems fitting. It's easy to imagine that each curmugeon insists obstinately on his favored spelling.


Spelling "curmudgeon" without a "d" always puts me in high dudgeon...


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Swearing. Brainless, unrelenting swearing.
> 
> ...


F***ing A, my friend.

Pauline Kael wrote something insightful on the dismal, depressing effect of reflexive profanity that I think of from time to time. I have the misfortune of frequently sharing public transportation with teenagers, and their language is just...

I'm no prude, but it gets me down and puts me in an genocidal frame of mind.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Chewing loudly with your mouth open and making loud slurpy noises 

I know it's politically incorrect to say so but this unfortunate display almost always seems to originate from persons of a particular ethnic background, whom I have nothing against per se, notwithstanding the eating habits.

The usual cellphone in public pet peave is also disturbing. My students get dirty looks when I hear one go off in class [}]


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

- poor spelling
- people with poor road manners ie failing to indicate before turning
- people who continually ask questions in which they trail off their sentences
- people who do not give up their seat courteously on public transport


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Talking on cell phones in restaurants. For God's sake, step outside. Actually, don't even pick up the phone. It's rude to call people during meals.

The swearing I agree with. Good friend of mine in law school does it constantly. As if it's every other word. Smart kid but I don't want to acquire that habit through association.

Excessive use of the word "like" as a parenthetical or space-filler. As in, like that time that we, like, were talking about about J. Press, and like y'know Horace suggested that, like the ties, were like, just the, like right length, y'know?

Spitting in public is disgusting, joining public picking of noses and ears, and zit popping.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I think bad table manners are my personal pet peeve. Especially talking while chewing.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> The usual cellphone in public pet peave is also disturbing. My students get dirty looks when I hear one go off in class [}]


My undergrad Con Law (not full fledged law school Con Law as I'm in now, it was a Government) confronted with the cell phone incident in class, said he would fail the next person whose phone went off. Since he slammed his lecture notes on the lectern and shouted this after the first incident, he was taken quite seriously. Nary a ring the rest of the semester. I do not own a cell phone so it hasn't been a problem for me in class.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eromlignod_
> 
> On an airplane:
> 
> ...


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Taking up two spots in the parking lot.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

In high school a friend and I were at the mall when someone took up two spaces in a crowded parking lot like that.

He took a bar of toboggan wax and wrote "Learn to Park!" on their windshield.


----------



## rubicon (May 22, 2004)

Ah the roar of the train, unbroken by the yammering of passengers. The trouble is, once the train gets into Manhattan and tourists get on, there's talking. It's always struck me how New Yorkers are usually so silent on the morning ride in and how annoying a single conversation at the other end of the car can be because of that. Oh well, it'll be a moot point once phones work in the train.


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't agree with this at all.
An airline seat is made to recline.
I can't see how reclining one's seat is rude.
Personally, I find your "clever" solution to be quite rude, particularly when used on a lady. She has every right to recline her seat. If you can't deal with being cramped because the person in front of you has reclined his/her seat, then perhaps you should take the train, fly first class, or pick an airline with roomier seats.



> quote:_Originally posted by Brooksfan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SenseofStyle (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's one that I bet many of you offend:

Blowing your nose at the breakfast/lunch/dinner table. 

I think it's positively ridiculous. We don't accept people blowing anything out any other of their orifices at the eating table, why do we allow this? How is it any different? I don't care if tradition has allowed it - it should stop. 

Get up and go to the restroom. 

The worst offense of this I've ever seen was when my colleague blew his nose while we were eating Mexican food together. Given that he has a huge beard, he had snot all over his beard and I had to sit there and look at it until he cleaned it up. Not very appetizing.


----------



## jjmorgan (Aug 24, 2005)

1. People who 're-use' designer carrier bags
2. People who don't say thank you
3. People who don't give up their seat on the bus to someone better deserving
4. Black shirts
5. Shoes with buckles on
6. Oversized knots on ties (yes, that includes the full Windsor!)
7. People who constantly chew
8. People who pepper evreyday conversation with swear words
9. Insincerity
10. Style over substance


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kai_nally posted by eromlignod[/i]
> 
> Sorry if you're offended, Kai but no doubt you're one of the munchkins who could care less if they amputate the legs of a 6'2" or taller person behind them by exercising their freedom to recline their seat to its full extent. Hope you get over it soon.
> 
> Incidentally, I noticed you used the word clever in quotation marks. I did not refer to my solution as clever, so I'm wondering if you inferred the word, or was this your attempt at irony?


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> I once worked with a man who had a nervous breakdown. He would use the part of his eyeglass frame that goes over the ear to dig out ear wax, and then he would eat it.


I think I just laughed so hard, I had a small nervous breakdown!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps, Alex, but I am unapologetic for having done it quite a bit about 63 1/2 years ago!


----------



## RickStacy (Sep 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SenseofStyle_
> 
> Blowing your nose at the breakfast/lunch/dinner table.
> 
> . . . I don't care if tradition has allowed it - it should stop.


I totally agree with you, it is patently distasteful. We have someone in our office who is constantly blowin' that nose til the cows come home -- it sounds like geese honking. If it's going to be such a noisy undertaking, I'm all for taking it private.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cracking Knuckles


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

Answering cell phones during meals.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Talking on cell phones in restaurants. For God's sake, step outside. Actually, don't even pick up the phone. It's rude to call people during meals.


I agree. And spitting is, of course, atrocious. I sometimes give people a good stern look when I see spitting, but am convinced that they are just unaware that spitting is rude. How could this be?



> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> I do stare though, especially at the young women, shuffling their feet!


Jimmy, are they also snapping their fingers and singing "do wah diddy diddy dum diddy doo?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

In the year of our Lord MMVI*, perhaps the real question is, What is*n't* vulgar?

*2006


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kai_
> 
> I don't agree with this at all.
> An airline seat is made to recline.
> ...


I'm in complete agreement with Kai on this.

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brooksfan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL! I think I had lunch with this same guy once...

Actually, it was a chap who seemed to get more of the dinner in his beard and on his tee shirt than anywhere else. Felt like I was watching cut-rate Cirque du Soleil.



> quote:_Originally posted by SenseofStyle_
> 
> Here's one that I bet many of you offend:
> 
> ...


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. I have to agree with Kai and Brooksfan on the seat back issue. At the very least, the individual should have the courtesy to look back and tell you that he/she is going to recline. Usually, the individual just rears back causing your laptop, drink etc... to fall into your lap. Reclining back does not do a whole lot unless of course you are a "little person."

2. I cannot stand when people bring a suitcase on the plane, try to stuff it above the seat which is usually no where close to their assigned seat assignment and subsequently delay the departure.

3. The wearing of low-cut jeans and pants by women who are hefty. I really do not need to see their rolls.

4. Belly shirts in a professional setting. While I am torn that I love to see great abs on a lady, I do not need to see it in the professional workplace (ie nurses in the hospital.

5. Came toe. Enough said.

6. The tramp stamp. Tatoo on the backside. Can't wait to see what one thinks of that when she is 50+.

7. Standing in line behind someone on their cell phone.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

These trespasses against humanity *REALLY* upset me:

1. People that abuse the "Quiet Zone" designation on British Rail cars.
2. People that fancy their mobile phone conversations so _profoundly_ important that all within earshot mustn't miss a word.
3. People that combine 1 & 2.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Perhaps the greatest affront is society's failure to respond to obnoxious behavior. I do not advocate viglantism, but have we become sheep from fear of lawsuit, personaly injury and dare I say it, mere inconvenience ? I was standing in a long Post Office line. And while I hate waiting, always remember people in the world are standing in lines for water and a bag of rice and glad to be there. There was a girl @ 14. She was stunning, in the early bloom of womanhood and dressed very well. I think every male took an approving look in her direction. But there was this one guy, BIG, unshaven and generally looking like your standard knuckle walker. His stare was the classic 'bedroom eye.' The girl was obviously uncomfortable, folding her arms across her chest, looking down to avoid his stare and obviously upset. The line folded on itself, and in a moment I was making eye contact with Bigfoot. I winked at him and he did a double take. I winked again, licked my lips and blew him a kiss. He blushed as I deliberately looked down at his crotch( denim, no underwear) and then made full eye contact again. I was the only male of comparative bulk, bolstered by a big old Filson coat and my high heal riding boots. Bigfoot bolted for the door and peeled out in his raised 4WD truck. The girl said " Thankyou, your just like my granddad" I stuttered, " but-but I'm ONLY old enough to be your dad." It was O.K. though, a few 30 something gals were whispering " I don't see a wedding ring, Do you?"


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> Perhaps the greatest affront is society's failure to respond to obnoxious behavior. I do not advocate viglantism, but have we become sheep from fear of lawsuit, personaly injury and dare I say it, mere inconvenience ? I was standing in a long Post Office line. And while I hate waiting, always remember people in the world are standing in lines for water and a bag of rice and glad to be there. There was a girl @ 14. She was stunning, in the early bloom of womanhood and dressed very well. I think every male took an approving look in her direction. But there was this one guy, BIG, unshaven and generally looking like your standard knuckle walker. His stare was the classic 'bedroom eye.' The girl was obviously uncomfortable, folding her arms across her chest, looking down to avoid his stare and obviously upset. The line folded on itself, and in a moment I was making eye contact with Bigfoot. I winked at him and he did a double take. I winked again, licked my lips and blew him a kiss. He blushed as I deliberately looked down at his crotch( denim, no underwear) and then made full eye contact again. I was the only male of comparative bulk, bolstered by a big old Filson coat and my high heal riding boots. Bigfoot bolted for the door and peeled out in his raised 4WD truck. The girl said " Thankyou, your just like my granddad" I stuttered, " but-but I'm ONLY old enough to be your dad." It was O.K. though, a few 30 something gals were whispering " I don't see a wedding ring, Do you?"


Good for you, *Kav*, I wish I had been there to watch. It is a pity that so few have the courage to challenge bad behaviour. In my estimation we live in the type of society we deserve.

Aus_MD


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? In most of the places I've lived it was predominantly that one group who made it a point of hocking loudly at the most inappropriate times. Not just outside, but during lectures, spitting into sinks and water fountains.... Oddly, the females from said country found it as distressing as we did. You'd think that would get a guy to stop doing something. Anyway, it wasn't meant to sound racist or ethnocentric, though I'm sure it did. And I've lived on major university campuses and now in NYC, so I'm no stranger to the multi-ethnic environment.

CT


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bwep_
> 
> 6. The tramp stamp. Tatoo on the backside. Can't wait to see what one thinks of that when she is 50+.


I think perhaps that the very pregnant Angelina Jolie is regretting the latin phrase inked on her belly right now.


----------



## tmt (Oct 31, 2005)

[/quote]

Really? In most of the places I've lived it was predominantly that one group who made it a point of hocking loudly at the most inappropriate times. Not just outside, but during lectures, spitting into sinks and water fountains.... Oddly, the females from said country found it as distressing as we did. You'd think that would get a guy to stop doing something. Anyway, it wasn't meant to sound racist or ethnocentric, though I'm sure it did. And I've lived on major university campuses and now in NYC, so I'm no stranger to the multi-ethnic environment.

CT
[/quote]

Forgive me if I'm being indelicate. What group exactly are we speaking of?
I must be more of a stranger to multi-ethnic environments than I thought.

t

A man, like a watch, is to be valued for his manner of going. -- William Penn


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Tight fits on clothes, are very bad. So are ties that match pocket squares. Also, I don't like it when men snort out their 'goods,' without using a tissue or handkerchief, to catch the mess.


----------



## chat_chapeau (Dec 2, 2005)

1. Lying.
2. Spitting.
3. Bragging.
4. Being pretentious.
5. Wearing a baseball cap.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were they from the South [:I]

Or a foriegn country?

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

Spitting is definitely one of the more vulgar things I see on a regular basis ... but let me add littering. I can't tell you how many times in an average day I see people just throwing their trash around. Worse yet, are the people who throw trash out of the window of their cars.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Mobile phone etiquette (or lack thereof):
- Unnecessary mobile phone use.
- Loud mobile phone use (especially the people who use the speakerphone function of their phone in public).
- Mobile phones being used in restaurants.
- Driving while using one's mobile phone.
- Mobile phones being used to tell time.
- Loud cell phone ringers in public, especially the polyphonic musical ones.

Table manners:
- Moving one's head to the plate
- Involving one's hands in scooping one's food onto a fork or spoon.
- Dirty napkins on the table


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> Mobile phone etiquette (or lack thereof):
> - Unnecessary mobile phone use.
> ...


Nice post, boatshoes! I trust you saw my earlier post re mobile phones. American and Continental visitors have enough of a challenge in crossing the streets of London. Yet the few times I have come near to being sent to my maker, the offending driver was invariably engaged with his or her mobile phone. And let us not even touch the table manner issue...


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

VS

I read your comment, nice one.

Nice Day my friend

Jimmy


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DINO_
> 
> Interesting response, perhaps a bit uncalled for, but I see the point. In Mr. Bertie's defense, he did not wish to call a cease-fire to the shuffle, but rather mentioned it as something of a peeve.
> 
> ...


Interesting post! Thank you.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by benedictusoblatus_
> 
> Multi-colored hair. Shaved heads festooned with tatooes. Tongue, lip and other (unmentionable) piercings. Swastika tatooes. Holey jeans hanging off people's butts. Flip flops. Cell phones going off in churches, restaurants and hospitals. Headphones on people's heads in public places. Baseball caps worn backwards, anywhere or anytime (except when used by a catcher during a baseball game). Baseball hats on people's heads while indoors and talking to people they don't even know. Portable videogame playing in public. Rap music of any kind, anywhere. Urine sprayed on toilet seats. Loud, rude and obnoxious people opening their mouths in public. Telemarketers who are working. Spammers who breathe.
> 
> Kind of makes me think of moving to the Alaskan wilderness.


Gotta say that I like hot young chicks with multi-colored hair. Flip-flops too.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I find that cigarette smokers are generally among the most obnoxious peole and their thoughtlessness spills over into other forms of offensive behaviour.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> I find that cigarette smokers are generally among the most obnoxious peole and their thoughtlessness spills over into other forms of offensive behaviour.


I agree. As for us cigarillo smokers...


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Urine-drinking.

-- RJman


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horace: you old dog. So do l actually. Chicks in mini's with bright red hair are hot mate. Always like chicks with afew tatts and colour in there hair.

Vulgar = scumbags in baseball caps[}], people who don't say thankyou, men who wear chunky rubber soled shoes with glued soles[}][}][}]. Men should mainly wear welted leather sole shoes.

GR8MAN (The Shoeman) B8MAN.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Using a preposition to end a sentence.


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by nation_
> 
> Using a preposition to end a sentence.


"That's the sort of English up with which I shall not put!"

Winston Churchill

Don
Kansas City


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

This will be in poor taste to some so read at your own risk...

How about when at a meeting, with others in your company...you all make a mad dash for the restroom and someone who has just finished, on their way (if we are lucky enough) to washing up, they want to touch you or your clothes, drives me nuts..

And then there are the guys that miss and just use the floor or the rim, or won't put the lid up, maybe they are scared to touch it...ok, back to your normally scheduled programing.

guit


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

Californians have really poor diction. Sometimes, I have to ask them, "Could you repeat that?" My ear can not adjust to their speach patterns, yet.


----------



## WN2 (Nov 12, 2005)

Airline seat is made to recline, but since there is no room for that in the cattle class, one shouldn't do it. The option is included in case there is no-one behind you or the seats are arranged in a more spacious configuration.

There is also an ash tray in an airline bathroom, but you're still not supposed to smoke in there. And if I did smoke there, you wouldn't think that "if you don't like the smoke, travel in your own car" would be a good response to your complaint.



> quote:_Originally posted by Kai_
> 
> I don't agree with this at all.
> An airline seat is made to recline.
> ...


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> This will be in poor taste to some so read at your own risk...
> 
> ...


That reminds me, how about (excessive) handheld device usage in meetings? Please check the gadgets at the door.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I really dislike people who make you move so they can pass by. For example the people at a movie or sporting event who charge down the aisle without even an "excuse me." They usually step on my feet and if it is at a football game won't even wait until the play is over.

This morning it happened to me in a clothing store. I made my once a year visit to Joe Bank (sorry guys, hope no one saw me there). I was standing in a narrow aisle looking at shirts. A saleslady who had two 30 somethings in tow with a suitcoat looking for ties. She walked right into me and literally pushed me out of the way so she and her victims could get through. After I got out of the clothes rack I was pushed into, I went over to her and said, "Would you like to go by?" She ignored me and the couple apologized.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's too bad you weren't playing basketball. If the ref was not looking you could have thrown an elbow.


----------



## Marina_a_a_a_a_a_a (Jan 28, 2006)

In Germany the following things concidered to be very normal even in middle class or society:

1. Staring at people. Passing by a stranger, to stop, turn the head and stare for a couple of minutes at the nice outfit or smthng. Sitting in the restaurant, turn the head (or smtms the whole body) and stare at somebody. When being in company, then even showing with the finger on somebody.

2. Burping, cleaning nose very loud in public places and RESTAURAAAAAAANTS!!! [xx(]

3. Arriving at events, wedding, theater, opera, classical concert or ball underdressed, neglecting the dress code. By underdressed I mean jeans or shorts, T-shirt and flip-flops [V]! Staring at those, who came dressed properly, according to event.

4. Sitting at the opera in house clothes and smelling of food that was cooked at home with the same clothes on. [xx(]

---------

Generally it drives me nuts terribly, when a group of loud tourists in the museum, during the guide's performance, chatting loud with each other.[}]

When a guide himself lookes ''tired'' at you, when you ask additional question.

SPOILED, MISBEHAVED CHILDREN!!! When parents let children do anything and anywhere only because "they are children and want to have fun".

When a woman MUST step out of way when another woman with child-carriage is coming. 
Once (upon a time) after shoe shopping, with bunch of shoeboxes, I was walking on the crowded main street looking for a cafe... a mother with baby carriage comes towards me and looking at me, like I'm obliged to step aside, while she could easily rule the carriage aside herself. We stood up for 30 seconds, staring at each other as I wasn't going to step aside, if I'm so OBLIGED to step aside. Finally she declared proudly: "Do you see that I have a child?!", trying to hang some guilt on me. On which she's got an answer from me, which sounded not less important: "AND I GOT SHOES!" She has capitulated.


















A Manâ€™s Home is his Castle until the Queen arrives.


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

I would say one of the most unforgiveably vulgar offenses is the absence of an elegant dimple in one's necktie. And worse, a man who does not understand the need for a dimple in his necktie, rather conjures to mind the sort who would rather cavort with callow youths than peers, what?

Do forgive my spelling faux pas, what?


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Read this thread with interest and had to put in some peeves that get my goat.
1)Loud clearing of throat to get past instead of a simple "excuse me"
2)Asking a sales person if he/she has something I am interested in in my size and be told "they are all there" without checking. Very common here.
3)Parents allowing their young children to take a pee (or worse)
in public view when there are toilets within sight.
4)Not clearing after themselves at fast food resturants. Used tissues are so gross!
5)Loud honking at the driver in front the moment the traffic light turns to green.
6)making loud slurping noises when eating/drinking. Reminds me of pigs during feeding time.
7)Loud, boastful persons in public areas who have to wipe out their flavour of the month mobile phones and let the whole world know how successful? they are.
8)Phony accents with improper pronounciation and diction.

There's more but on reflection I realise that civilisation has passed us by.

When we are civil that is usually taken as a sign of weakness. 

Why can't we learn from fish? No matter how full a fish tank no two fish bump into each other. Each gives way to the other.

Feel better already - thanks for the rant chaps


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but they "need" all of those things so they can constantly check their email and be in CONSTANT communication with everyone [:0]


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

How about people who don't in any way respond to a direct and friendly "hello"? For instance, with some regularity on an elevator or in a retail setting my casual, polite greeting is met with a kind of dumbfounded torpor and nonresponse. 

I'm particularly amazed at just how few clerks (e.g. grocery store) won't even make eye contact, let alone respond to a simple salutation. Oh, and then they don't even say thanks for shopping with them; they're just onto the next in line.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not looking to make a lifelong pal under these circumstances, but a nod or even some sort of primitive grunt would be nice.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by shoefetish_
> 
> 5)Loud honking at the driver in front the moment the traffic light turns to green.


l'm guilty of that sometimes.

l love it when the girls shuffle their feet.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> Urine-drinking.
> 
> -- RJman


The Chinese have been drinking their piss for thousands of years. Pity more people aren't open to it.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> I find that cigarette smokers are generally among the most obnoxious peole and their thoughtlessness spills over into other forms of offensive behaviour.


I quite agree.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

People that walk around with no shoes on.

People that burp at the dinner table.

People that drive with canines/dogs in their cars. [V]

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Film_Noir_Buff_
> 
> I would say one of the most unforgiveably vulgar offenses is the absence of an elegant dimple in one's necktie. And worse, a man who does not understand the need for a dimple in his necktie, rather conjures to mind the sort who would rather cavort with callow youths than peers, what?
> 
> Do forgive my spelling faux pas, what?


Can't agree on this one. I often prefer my knot to be undimpled. But it is good to have you back, Sir.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure all Chinese from the beginning of history have imbibed their own urine on a daily basis.

Personally, I elect to forego the pleasure, even if I'm never considered a gentleman as a consequence. Frankly, I prefer cognac.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

To me, the ABSOLUTE WORST is sweaty, disgusting people kissing hello or goodbye at the gym!!!! [xx(]


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twas tongue-in-cheek sir, as long as one ties their necktie with aplomb all sorts of combinations and outcomes can be desirable.

Thanks for the welcome! Im beginning to think there were premature rumors of my demise.

____________________
Your necktie must be knotted with a certain sense of...whats it?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Film_Noir_Buff_
> Thanks for the welcome! Im beginning to think there were premature rumors of my demise.
> 
> ____________________
> Your necktie must be knotted with a certain sense of...whats it?


Of your demise no, maybe exile would be a better word. I think you will find there are many of us who are glad to see you posting once again.

Cheers


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SORE OF RACISM IS THIS?????????????????


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh SmartDresser,
if you think someone has made an adverse remark prove them wrong instead of getting bent out of shape.
BTW its "what SORT of racism is this????????????


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

Public cell phone use for extended periods of time. [^]


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

People who accuse anyone who offends them of racism


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> People that walk around with no shoes on.
> 
> ...


And, what, O Gr8tman the Shoeman, is inherently "vulgar" about driving a vehicle with a dog in it? We sometimes have to transport our dogs to the veternarian. Other times we are just taking them someplace for fun. As long as the dogs aren't interfering with the driver or leaning out the window barking at everybody (and firing up my dog), why is this a "vulgar" practice?


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice to say. Thanks for making me feel good this evening.

Best,

FNB

____________________
Your necktie must be knotted with a certain sense of...whats it?


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by jjmorgan_
> 
> 4. Black shirts
> 5. Shoes with buckles on


Are you serious? [:0]

What's wrong with Black shirts and shoes with Buckles!? [:I]

Danny, Sydney


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

People at restaurants who shove their dirty knives into a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Those of you with experience with 12-step programs will appreciate how greatly I dislike the male hug. I always try and stave it off with the Regular Man Long-Distance Handshake but sometimes they sneak in under the radar and whammo! Another Close Encounter of the Yecch Kind. [xx(]


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Pandering to sycophants.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> Pandering to sycophants.
> 
> ...


Mr Kabbaz,

What a wonderful post!

([}])


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:Mr Kabbaz,
> 
> What a wonderful post!
> 
> [}]


Why thank you, kind sir, for making me feel good this day.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## passingtime (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To complete the circle, pandering to sycophants. [}]


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by passingtime_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the point


----------



## passingtime (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> That was the point


Someone had to do it


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by SmartDresser_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racism?? It was nothing of the sort; rather sarcasm that you apparently missed.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> People who accuse anyone who offends them of racism


LOL, you've got that one right. Seems to be rife on this board.

Dr Jan, l can't explain it mate. Nothing disgusts me more than seeing a large fury canine/dog in a motorvehicle. When l see such sights, l shake my head in disbelief. lt just appears dirty and primative. Maybe it's just my OCD for cleaniness.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you make sarcastic remarks about these empirically tested and scientifically documented theories of histortical urine-drinking?

The proof will come...just wait...you will see the light...all of you!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, driving the vehicle with the dog in of itself isn't vulgar. However, I would put it in a cage/dog carrier/whatnot. To me, the vulgar bit is when people let dogs roam about the leather upolstery of a nice car. All those claws and such. I would feel the same way about that as if a person had jumped into my leather-upolstered car and played with a knife.

I'll go one step further. Any car, not just a nice one. At some point, other people will have to ride in the car, and yet the owner has let his/her dog sit all over the seats. Who knows what the dog has done there. I don't want a ride from someone who's had a dog sitting in one of the seats.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> People who accuse anyone who offends them of racism


Agreed. I thought liberal arts college and knee-jerk recourse to "bias incident" accusations was over until I saw AAAC. It seems it has spread to the professional world.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Those of you with experience with 12-step programs will appreciate how greatly I dislike the male hug. I always try and stave it off with the Regular Man Long-Distance Handshake but sometimes they sneak in under the radar and whammo! Another Close Encounter of the Yecch Kind. [xx(]


You get this in leadership training too. Someday in about 40 years one of our leadership trained Presidents is going to attempt this. I hope I am not watching TV at the time.

The occasional roughouse bear hug between two buddies who haven't seen each other in months or years or because of the army or something, that I understand, but not all this touchy feely stuff.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I am aware that drinking urine is part of some yogic internal cleansing practices. I believe Gandhi did this. To the best of my knowledge, these practices involve fasting among other things. Once the body is mostly cleansed of toxins, urine is drunk as a kind of homeopathic. At least this is my understanding of it. I was not aware that it had been practiced in China.

I also find it amusing and not a little ironic that it should be referred to as "piss-drinking" on a thread about vulgar behavior.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> Someday in about 40 years one of our leadership trained Presidents is going to attempt this. I hope I am not watching TV at the time.


Too late:





































What's wrong with showing a little love?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Eisenhower, Truman, Wilson, Roosevelt, and Coolidge would never have lessened the dignity of the office by maudlin displays of affection.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too. lf dogs need to go to the vet, organise for the vet to pick them up and secure them safely in a cage. lf you go on holidays, leave the canines/dogs behind at home/dogs home.

Dogs/canines don't belong in cars or in homes. They are not clean and their breathes smell, especially male dogs.

Animals don't belong inside.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the modern world, after all, so vulgar habits are the norm. 

Here is a very brief list of my least favourite things:

1. Bad manners
2. Boastfulness/'cockiness'
3. Frivolous cosmetic surgery
4. White people, especially young girls and boys, adopting the mannerisms, speech, and fashions of urban blacks
5. Women choosing to have dogs/cats instead of babies
6. Competitive altruism/moral one-upmanship
7. Men wearing their shirts untucked
8. Putting college stickers in car windows
9. Pushiness



To be continued...


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Eisenhower, Truman, Wilson, Roosevelt, and Coolidge would never have lessened the dignity of the office by maudlin displays of affection.


Uptight Anglo-Saxon culture has always been terrified of male-to-male hugging, or indeed any kind of non-combative physical contact other than hand-shaking. And so Father greets Son, who's been away for four years, with a hearty handclasp:

"Well, hello, son, good to see you. You're looking well, I must say."

"And you too, father. Wonderful to see you again."

Give me a break.

Men all over the world--Latin America, Asia, the Middle East, the Mediterranean--hug each other and sometimes even hold hands while walking together, and no one impugns their masculinity or considers it a "maudlin display."


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know the original post was about vulgar habits, but it seems to have evolved to include general gripes, so here's my current one:
people who write and maintain weblogs.

My feeling is that if they've got so much spare time, couldn't they use it to do something useful, you know, like helping other people, instead of constantly writing about themselves?

(Of course, spare time spent on AAAC is another thing altogether...)

Oh, and on a more prosaic note, wanted to say that I think dyed copper hair on a girl - especially if she's got blue or green eyes - looks great.


----------



## Pickwick (Dec 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...I may be too much of a traditionalist here, but men shouldn't be holding hands for no apparent reason, in my view.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Pickwick_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. When my dad got old and sick, we would often walk arm in arm. At first I was just afraid he might fall, but realized later it was nice to just hold the old man. Yeah, two grey haired men walking arm in arm - I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Pickwick (Dec 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this case, there is a "reason" for the gesture. I'd readily agree with you, and if my father required it, I would of course follow the kind gesture you showed to your father.

I should qualify my opinion that I find men holding hands for no apparent reason odd (to be preemptive here, no I don't find two men of the same persuasion holding hands odd since there is a reason for it).


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why they so adore sports--gives them an excuse to grapple, pat, collide, etc.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Pickwick_LOL...I may be too much of a traditionalist here, but men shouldn't be holding hands for no apparent reason, in my view.


Get over yourself. Just because a reason's not apparent to you doesn't mean anything.

-- RJman


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm reading the morning posts and suddenly Julie Andrews is on the radio singing.I started humming in reverse about " doggies on car seats and people drinking urine. Nose picking store clerks and hand holding is foriegn. Body BO and cursing in strings. These are a few of my disfavoured things." Please add people who can't sing [:I].


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with physical contact between men.

Whenever I see a good friend, I hadn't seen in a while, we always hug. We also usually greet each other with the kiss on both cheeks that is the standard greeting for all men of Morrocan or other North African or Middle Eastern origin.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I'm reading the morning posts and suddenly Julie Andrews is on the radio singing.I started humming in reverse about " doggies on car seats and people drinking urine. Nose picking store clerks and hand holding is foriegn. Body BO and cursing in strings. These are a few of my disfavoured things." Please add people who can't sing [:I].


As long as you pronounce it "furrin" I think you're in business...


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I'm reading the morning posts and suddenly Julie Andrews is on the radio singing.
> 
> Please add people who can't sing [:I].


Well I never![:0] Those are fightin' words, buddy.

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

Talking loudly

Speaking and not looking to the one who's hearing

Owning dogs. Unfortunately, many people who has one, try to convince you that a dog is a perfect substitute for a person (of course, he/she can't have a normal relationship)and wants you to adore that animal the way he does. That means you can't get annoyed when he brings the dog to your house, rips your sofa and courtains, poo on your garden, barks all night long, etc...

Acting pompously and thinking that he's being elegant.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

There is a difference between bad dog ownership, which is impolite and infringes on others' rights, and dog ownership in general. People have the right to own whatever pet they please. They do not have the right to take that pet to anyone else's home and they should also confine their pet if they have guests over who are not-confirmed pet-lovers.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

As I said before...many people who has dogs, not "every dog owner". I meant that bad dog ownership is veery common.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Do you drink the urine straight up or on the rocks?


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by asaffi_
> 
> As I said before...many people who has dogs, not "every dog owner". I meant that bad dog ownership is veery common.


Sorry, I should have read more carefully. I wasn't just responding to you, though.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I do not believe this to be vulgar but it is annoying. When I thank a young person for some courtesy, they often reply "no problem". The simple reply of "You're welcome" seems to have gone from the English language.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cufflink44_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

People whose unnatural affection for their pets leads them to kiss the beast in such a way that tongues are involved. Alas, I have witnessed such a display among otherwise fine, decent and intelligent individuals and their dogs. Blood-curdling.



> quote:_Originally posted by asaffi_
> 
> Talking loudly
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Too bad we can't all be from the cultural mecca of Hartford...



> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by fishertw_
> 
> I do not believe this to be vulgar but it is annoying. When I thank a young person for some courtesy, they often reply "no problem". The simple reply of "You're welcome" seems to have gone from the English language.


Yes, why is everythng 'no problem'? - for instance, I say thank you to the checkout girl and she says 'no problem' as if I might have caused her a problem in the first place!

I believe people get hooked on these sort of 'catch phrases' from television (ie soap operas) or in films - it only takes one 'hip' pop singer to use a word like 'cool' and all the adolescents start using it. An awful lot of humans are like sheep, I'm afraid!


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

Toothpicks


----------



## selwob (Jul 5, 2004)

People who say "I could care less,"when they mean "I couldn't care less."


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by selwob_
> 
> People who say "I could care less,"when they mean "I couldn't care less."


This is more ignorant than vulgar.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

picking one's nose
burping
passing gas.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote: Too bad we can't all be from the cultural mecca of Hartford...


 Oh. I haven't been there in ten years. When did that occur? [}]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Snobbishness.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

It seems almost an American preoccupation with bodily contact between men, seen as queer, pun or no pun.

It's rather common for men in other cultures to link arms while strolling, etc. Even in Western cultures such as France, Italy.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> Too bad we can't all be from the cultural mecca of Hartford...
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHC (Jul 16, 2005)

- My own generation's rudeness and inconsiderate attitude. Everyone thinks that being "nice" is great, but they seem to forget the word "considerate". No one holds doors, no one says thank you, hardly anyone in my school would even dream of giving a seat up or making room for someone who needs it, and overall common courtesies are abandoned. My personal favorite is food ordering - "let me get a chicken parm!". Ugh. What's worse is that all this has created a very obvious prejudgement. If I walk into a store, it's clear that I'm not as welcome as an older, more wealthy looking customer, even if I do have intent to buy something. I'm sick and tired of watching my generation ruin itself, and drag me down with it. 

- Big egoes from people that can't get over themselves. Unearned senses of entitlement. Condescending attitudes. Vulgar self-promotion. Compliment fishing. Enough said.

- Shifting personalities. Seeing someone abandon themselves in order to impress someone has got to be one of the most depressing sights. It's even worse when you get downplayed, excluded, or cast aside because of it. That will show you who a real friend is or isn't. 

Anyway, I've complained and whined enough as is. Hope at least a few people agree with me!


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> picking one's nose
> burping
> passing gas.


Very good Howard! I was wondering when a post like that would arrive. It certainly fits the definition of â€œvulgarâ€.

So now that this has surfaced, Iâ€™d like to report an incident on the Tube several months back. We were just pulling out of Piccadilly Circus (notorious for gaining unsavoury characters) when that blatantly awful sound of flatulence rang through the car. Some nearby schoolboys predictably thought it all hilarious (and proceeded to imitate it), but the rest of us stood in stunned silence. The dirty bloke was twice my size, but I blurted out â€œI donâ€™t believe you just did that!â€ For my safety I alighted at the next stop.

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Rudeness seems rather high on the list and an incident happened yesterday that I haven't quite gotten over with.
My friend and I were queueing for burgers at a fast food resturant and a girl of about 16 was in front of us. She was admonishing the elderly waitress in no uncertain terms because service was slow. My friend who speaks the language the girl was using ticked her off to the effect that the waitress was old enough to be her grandmother so a little decorum was in order.
Instead of being sorry or embarrassed the girl stared at my friend and flipped him the bird. That certainly spoilt our meal.


And they say the Dark Ages are behind us.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Gee, l would like to provide a humourous commentary about my nomination but l did promise Andy l would smarten up abit. So here's my primary vulgar dislike:

Large 4WD like vehicles in suburban and city streets.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Gee, l would like to provide a humourous commentary about my nomination but l did promise Andy l would smarten up abit. So here's my primary vulgar dislike:
> 
> ...


Mr Shoeman,

Thank you for the informative articles about the healthy diet. It is a shame that your well-meaning advice was met with such ungentlemanly derision. I myself love sprouts, and now I feel even better about eating them.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Thankyou.

Healthy foods are always better for well being. l just preach the glories of predigestion of various concentrated components of food that's all.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> Thankyou.
> 
> ...


Do you prepare them any particular sort of way, or just rinse and eat raw as I do?

(Honestly, I think that my pipe smoking and large ear lobes will do as much for my longevity as the sprouts. Though we only have one body in this life, so why take chances?)


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:If I walk into a store, it's clear that I'm not as welcome as an older, more wealthy looking customer, even if I do have intent to buy something.


 Not always ... not everywhere. You are welcome in my shop anytime, sir.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> > quoteidn't Coolidge24 say he was attending a second world law school in another thread?
> ...


I would laugh were it not so painful... US News ranking as an indicator of excellence, and even worse, your implication that changes in US News ranking signal any improvement. They shuffle their flawed, technocratic, ridiculously weighted data every year so that people buy new copies.

If you attend the sort of law school that has to point out its US News ranking...

-- RJman


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sprouts, yes
Raw Vegetables yes
Urine EEEWWWWWWWWW


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. In a similar vein, Mrs ashie259 and I caught an overland train from Herne Hill last Sunday. We found ourselves within sight and earshot of a teenage girl who had an iPod on incredibly loud and to compound this, was chewing gum loudly and with unabashed open mouth.

We got up and moved to empty seats at the other end of the carriage. On the way we passed a slack-jawed yoof shouting into a mobile phone and punctuating his conversation by gobbing copiously onto the floor. He'd clearly been there only a short while, because there were 'only' about eight or ten pools of spit there.

Ah, the vibrancy of inner-city life!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't have to, old boy, it's in the top 50. I've had just enough about this thread, which has veered wildly off course into a how-can-we-insult-Coolidge session. Childish and perhaps cathartic for some, but not really worth anyone's time.

In the spirit of the actual topic, I'll add something else.

I don't like it when you introduce yourself to someone, and he only gives his first name. I suppose this is to make people more comfortable and less formal but it means knowing everyone as "Tim" "Donna" and "Bill" and rarely finding out last names, which, at the least, help you differentiate between various Bills and Tims.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Which law school is this all about? Sorry, I missed the other thread...



> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> Which law school is this all about? Sorry, I missed the other thread...
> 
> ...


It's about UCONN, Can we drop it for God's sake? It has nothing to do with the topic. I point out what I think are cultural shortcomings, people take pot shots at my law school (and tom22's, and Joe Frances's). Never said anyone had to agree with me on my opinions, but it's not necessary to go off topic just to insult me.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Egads! That's truly vile as well as vulgar. As I noted above, I *do* use public transport because, on balance, for me, it's a sensible solution, one better for my sanity and the environment. But there are times when I swear I'll act on the BMW urge.

Like the time on the CTA when I encountered what can only be described as a human compost heap huddled in the back of one rail car. The rest of the train's cars (about six of them) were packed to the gills, but one car was delightfully vacant, so that's the one I entered. Once there, I discovered that the few people who were on board were all clustered at one end--the end opposite the singular and apparently sleeping hulk of a man at that other end. In a moment, once the odor assailed me like a lethal thing, I understood why.

When I moved to the adjacent, and crowded, car, someone laughed and said, "Couldn't take the smell, could you?"

Now when one offends the olfactory sensibilities of three dozen people at a go, that's bloody vulgar. [I should say, lest anyone think me a heartless cad, despite this dreadful scenario, I obviously knew the man was in dire straits and I did feel pity for him.]

And have we addressed the issue of dining upon fried foods in close public spaces, such as public transport? My wife once witnessed a woman eating something greasy, using a banana peel as the main conveyance. Once the repast concluded, the woman simply tossed the peel on the floor.



> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I certainly didn't mean to insult, just wanted to see what all the commotion was about...



> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> It's about UCONN, Can we drop it for God's sake? It has nothing to do with the topic. I point out what I think are cultural shortcomings, people take pot shots at my law school (and tom22's, and Joe Frances's). Never said anyone had to agree with me on my opinions, but it's not necessary to go off topic just to insult me.


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> How about people who don't in any way respond to a direct and friendly "hello"?


When I greet customers, and get no response, my usual reaction is, "I bet they live in a trailor."
Not kind, but how ugly can they get.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> I certainly didn't mean to insult, just wanted to see what all the commotion was about...


No sweat, I didn't mean you.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

That's interesting.

Before I'd go around joking about other people's social standing, I'd try to learn how to spell words like trail*e*r...



> quote:_Originally posted by SmartDresser_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SmartDresser_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Kind of sad, this topic has mad me realize, as if I needed help, just how piggish our society is. The young unfortunately are a very rude lot, I fear we have created this by overcompensating for something. The worries that they might take drugs has led to structure and them not being able to do anything alone, then all must be praised, no one can have a harsh word with one without it being seen as abuse. I blame my generation the most, we did things that were just so far out there, now we are scared that our kids will do the same, and what we have gotten are a bunch of rude, nasty, borish individuals that we would like to distance ourselves from (I know this is not a universal but there sure are a bunch out there).

guit


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> ...


Ops, typo


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> Egads! That's truly vile as well as vulgar. As I noted above, I *do* use public transport because, on balance, for me, it's a sensible solution, one better for my sanity and the environment. But there are times when I swear I'll act on the BMW urge.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Before we start knocking the "young people" for their rudeness and what not it begs the question where do they learn this from in the first instance. At home from parents, relatives, etc.
I have seen parents throw tantrums because they feel they were not treated "right" in stores, restaurants, what have you in plain sight of their children. So for the kids its alright to behave in the same manner.
And why is it that every time an asian is pointed out his/her shortcomings its always racism and not improper manners/behaviour?
BTW I am an asian and I just don't get it.
You go to a foreign land (usually western) because your home country doesn't offer what you want and when you don't conform and someone ticks you off its racism and you get your knickers all in a twist. 


And they say the Dark Ages are behind us.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by shoefetish_
> 
> Before we start knocking the "young people" for their rudeness and what not it begs the question where do they learn this from in the first instance. At home from parents, relatives, etc.


I'm afraid you're right there. Growing up, I spent most an awful lot of time cringing as my parents abused and bullied shop and restaurant staff.

It still goes on. I didn't understand it then, and I don't understand it now. Their attitude seems to be that the money they're spending entitles them to wipe the floor with the staff. Quite horrible.

Honestly, I don't know how I turned out as well-adjusted and normal as I did!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I punched the lights out on a female last night. Am I vulgar? I had exited the freeway, turning right on the green. This 17 something in a better car than mine did an illegal U turn against the red and T boned me. She was so angry ( seems she was chasing her boyfriend for cheating on her) she crawled out and started punching me with her inhaler. I had a concussion. I still managed to deck her while still strapped in. Police came and she tried to file assault charges. For once I had witrnesses. They had no choice, our cars blocked everybody[B)]Vulgarity is bad enough. Our society is so preoccupied people die for a quickly delivered pizza, life changing cellphone conversation and God knows what self indulgences on par with Pharoah's pyramid.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing. Except that in the photo of Bush and McCain, it looks like McCain is liking the hug a little TOO much.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Boris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. McCain has less than full use of his arms, due to some injuries he sustained as a soldier--that might be the best hug he can manage.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

Bush wears triple-pleated pants? Say it isn't so!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BertieW_
> 
> And have we addressed the issue of dining upon fried foods in close public spaces, such as public transport?


For their own good you'd think people would avoid this. I could not imagine eating _anything_ on an NYC subway or especially on a subway platform. Could there possibly be a place less sanitary or less appetizing than the subway?

The worst, though, is sharing a subway car when the air conditioning is not working and someone is eating Chinese food out of a container. I do not have an especially strong stomach.

The B.O. factor can be pretty bad. My wife is barely 5-1 and often during rush hour finds herself wedged under someone's upraised underarm. I am glad I am a little taller than average.

Also, I wonder why people find sidewalk cafes appealing in Manhattan. In summer there is the scent of festering trash and canine or human waste.

To add to the list, even in the finest Manhattan neighborhoods in is not uncommon to see someone whip it out and relieve himself on the sidewalk. We witnessed this even at Sutton Place once.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vladimir Berkov_
> 
> Bush wears triple-pleated pants? Say it isn't so!


I know!!!! Surely the downfall of his popularity according to recent polls must have something to do with the triple pleats [xx(]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vomiting in public
flinging your boogers[xx(]
cracking knuckles


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Three-pleated trousers for Bush?? I donÂ´t like pleat too much. Flat front trousers for me, or max 1 pleat.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l went to play in my old band tonight, one of my mates played with no shoes on. That's very vulgar. His a professor too. l said: "where's ya shoes Johnny"....he said: "didn't bring any mate".

People who wear shoes with no socks.

Buttondown shirts. Seems very school-boyish and unprofessional.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scratching your crotch
picking nose
cracking knuckles


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> vomiting in public
> flinging your boogers[xx(]
> cracking knuckles


Do you mean to tell me that people flick boogers after the age of five???

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I believe they do.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by benedictusoblatus_
> 
> Headphones on people's heads in public places.


Would you rather see/hear people carrying their boomboxes?


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howard_
> 
> Scratching your crotch


That's disgusting Howard.LOL. Don't you mean Scratching your crotch in public.

Regards: Ronny.

GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Sebastien_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both points are valid. Boomboxes (weren't they called _ghetto blasters_ for a time in the US?) are simply past bearing and fortunately no longer popular, yet headphones can equally be a public nuisance. It is particularly galling to me when I can recognize the song the listener is being bombarded with two metres distant.

The Tube is generally too screechy for intelligible listening. Yet when I use my iPod, I always bring a nice set of Sony headphones which have the dual capablility of cancelling outside sounds while preventing others from enjoying the Mozart which gives such an eloquent start to my day.

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cruel...to deny them Mozart


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> How cruel...to deny them Mozart


Only the heathen.

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bad driving. Dangerous as well as vulgar.

I'm on the road in NW Conn. a lot, and not a day goes by without at least one mook tailgating and then passing over a double-yellow line on one of our windy, narrow two-laners.

I was chivvied by a vehicle last week that proceeded to take off at a good clip - speed limit was 40, I was going 50, and the car pulled away rapidly, so I'd guess 70-plus. 

And as is often the case, there was the car at the post office 90 seconds later. What was unusual the sight of a respectable-looking lady of middle age getting out of the offending sedan.

Was she late for the bridge club meeting?

I left her a note with my card from the paper - "Ma'am - We're doing a story on reckless driving and why Conn. insurance rates are so high, and I'd like to interview you." Alas, no response.

Bad driving is not just rude - it endangers you, me, and everybody in between.


----------



## lstcl99 (Nov 24, 2005)

Young girls balling up and holding with their fists the sleeves of their sweaters. Hands cold? Wear gloves.

And it still baffles me when you meet someone, start to like them as a co-worker, acquaintance, whatever, and one then one day, they say it: eggscape... as in, 'the girl with the balled-up sleeves nearly _eggscaped_ the back of his hand.'


----------



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

I think 'Oxford' spelt with a double 'x' is most vulgar.[]


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by lstcl99_
> 
> Young girls balling up and holding with their fists the sleeves of their sweaters. Hands cold? Wear gloves.
> 
> And it still baffles me when you meet someone, start to like them as a co-worker, acquaintance, whatever, and one then one day, they say it: eggscape... as in, 'the girl with the balled-up sleeves nearly _eggscaped_ the back of his hand.'


_Eggscape_?? It's my turn to be baffled.

The Japanese are rumored to be "excrutiatingly polite," but I promise you, the concepts of _boorishness_ and _vulgarity_ would be newly redefined for you, were you to commute daily on the overcrowded trains and subways of Tokyo.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by morgan_
> 
> I think 'Oxford' spelt with a double 'x' is most vulgar.[]


Yes, but I thought it best to stay out of _that one_!

"When Britain first at Heaven's Command arose from out the azure main, this was the character of the land and guardian angels sung the strain: Rule Britannia! Britannia rule the waves! Britons shall _*never*_ be slaves."


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

For the N.Y.'ers on the board: 

1. Taking up more than one subway seat by spreading your legs.

2. The morning "scream at the top of my lungs" subway preacher.

3. Standing in the doorway and not budging to let people in or out.

4. Not being able to speak proper English though you were born in the U.S..

Knowledge is power.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by arbitrage_
> 
> For the N.Y.'ers on the board:
> 
> ...


We appologize for the unavoidable...delay.

I actually miss my morning subway ride, it was somewhat relaxing.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by lstcl99_
> And it still baffles me when you meet someone, start to like them as a co-worker, acquaintance, whatever, and one then one day, they say it: eggscape... as in, 'the girl with the balled-up sleeves nearly _eggscaped_ the back of his hand.'


I sorry what was the question you "axed" me?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I mean scratching your crotch in public is a nasty habit and I admit I do it once in a while.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eromlignod said:


> On an airplane:
> 
> Reclining your seat when you're sitting in front of me.
> 
> ...


Isn't that was reclining seats are made for?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

guitone said:


> Kind of sad, this topic has mad me realize, as if I needed help, just how piggish our society is. The young unfortunately are a very rude lot, I fear we have created this by overcompensating for something. The worries that they might take drugs has led to structure and them not being able to do anything alone, then all must be praised, no one can have a harsh word with one without it being seen as abuse. I blame my generation the most, we did things that were just so far out there, now we are scared that our kids will do the same, and what we have gotten are a bunch of rude, nasty, borish individuals that we would like to distance ourselves from (I know this is not a universal but there sure are a bunch out there).
> 
> guit


I disagree. The rude habits that have been listed in this thread have not been limited to the youth. I have seen belching, passing gas and not saying "excuse me" primarily in the elderly.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

When someone in a public environment decides now is the time to begin clipping one's nails. This is especially disconcerting when you are the public speaker and you start to hear that click, click, click. A baby screaming at the top of his lungs is of little concern to me when speaking, but that fingernail clipper drives me bonkers. It is usually a crime of older people. Thankfully, I have not experienced it in awhile.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*vulgar eating habits*

How about when someone starts loading up their fork when they haven't finished chewing what's in their mouth.

People who don't offer to pass you things when eating in a large group

People who make involuntary little noises while eating , or hum to themselves..more common than you'd think

People who take a mouthful of drink while still chewing


----------

